# revers lights



## cdacaraudio (Dec 10, 2009)

well this last store claimed another set of lights i had under the bumper of my f350. got a little to close to a snow bank and broke them. any of you have a better setup they would like to share with me. the dually fenders kill what little light there is from the stock revers lights.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

first pic is the under the bumper setup from last year. after the second storm, a snow bank put them out of commission.

second pic is where i moved them. visibility is great and its been through over 10 storms and countless snowbanks with no problems at all - and i plow tight residentials and am constantly backing into snow banks. i'm sure the cops would have an issue as they do partially block the license plate, but so far no problems. they are put on in mid november and removed in mid april.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Take the hitch light link in my sig.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Mount them to your headache rack. If you don't have one... Make a mount and stick them into your stake pocket of the truck bed. I would never mount them on a receiver hitch or bumper. Back up just a little to far and you will need to replace them.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

ok I dont have any pics but take a piece of flat stock bend it 90 degrees and mount the bracket that you just bent to the side of your trailer hitch install your lights of that bracket so that the light is up high the bolt for the light will be on the bottom I have a light that houses 2 55 watt bulbs in the housing so I have 2 wired to my back up lights and the other 2 wired to a switch I have run this set up on 3 of my trucks any never had any problems in the 10 yrs I have been plowing I can get you some pics if it will help you


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If you can get them to fit, mount them on the top of the bumper directly under the stock reverse lights.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

mount them in a bracket in the stake holes


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You can do the stake pocket idea pretty easily. I knwo there is a truck shop around me that sells a bracket for $17 per side ready to have a light mounted to it.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1176331 said:


> You can do the stake pocket idea pretty easily. I knwo there is a truck shop around me that sells a bracket for $17 per side ready to have a light mounted to it.


I made my own using a cheapie stake pocket anchor like this one-










I applied enough compression to swell out the rubber to the point where it was a light press-fit into the stake pockets and I could move it to any pocket I wanted with ease.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71850


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have had extra work / reverse lights on plow trucks for at least the past 10 years, maybe longer. I personally have never broken off any, but every year at least one of the employees do. Two years ago I had a guy drive one of my trucks for 2 plow events. Both times he broke off both lights. He got fired, and I haven't had to replace lights on that truck since. I just have mine mounted under the factory bumper.


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

I have mine mounted like DeereFarmer said. I tried mine up on the BackRack, but didn't like how they shined on the bed more than the path to back up.

I removed the oem reverse lights, and installed somen Vertex in their place so I didn't have to drill extra holes.

Can't seem to load a pic at the moment...


I didn't like the idea of the hitch mount- makes it tough to have the spreader on, and tough to tow a trailer that way. Obviously that may not be a concern for some people.


.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

hydro_37;1176239 said:


> mount them in a bracket in the stake holes


X2

Best place for them. They'll never get broken or blocked by snow.


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

I also didn't like the stake pocket idea. I am always loading/moving stuff in and out of the bed... seemed like they might get snapped off at that location too. JMO though.


























.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Are those the SoundOff 500 Lumen work lights, Ron?


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes sir. 4" round model: EWLC0500DBDF0W. Paid $100 for the pair a few months ago when they were on sale, I think they're like $62 or so each normally.

They're bright too. I'm old and have no problems seeing anything backing up with these at night. I can't imagine the 1000 or 1400 lumen lights back there like I see some people have. But to each their own. 


.


----------



## cdacaraudio (Dec 10, 2009)

well i went with the stake hole idea but i ended up mounting them to the bed rail and so far i love them. might not look the best but works the best out of all options. i had lights on my back rack and like posted above it lights up the bed and makes it hard to see. ill post some pics asap


----------

